# Cleveland Area Slot Car Show This Weekend!!



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

*Cleveland Area Slot Show!!!*

*April 27th, 2008*, Ohio, Model Motoring Car Club, Vintage Slot Car Show Richfield *SAME LOCATION NEW NAME* Quality Inn, Richfield, OH. (330) 659-6151 Exit 11 Ohio TPK. Tables are just $35.00. Open 9:30am-4pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free. Floor Rights $25. For more information, contact Brad Bennett at: [email protected]

This is the oldest and oen of the best slot car only shows around....hope to see you there!

:wave:

-----------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I'll be there!

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers,Danny Esposito And I Will Be There Late Tonight.See You There.tom Stumpf


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

This was the first show i've ever attended. I have to say it was awsome. I talked with a few of the vendors and got alot of great tips. Nice, nice people. I'll be there next year. Thanks guys.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

pto said:


> This was the first show i've ever attended. I have to say it was awsome. I talked with a few of the vendors and got alot of great tips. Nice, nice people. I'll be there next year. Thanks guys.


I was a vendoe there. Who are you?

Marty


----------



## pto (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm Pete. I went with a couple friends and our kids. We picked up a few super g+ cars, some lifelike cars, some prety cool tires that were spongy but sticky at the same time and some other miscelaneous parts. 

Marty, I dont know if we met, where were you set up?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I was right across from Slot Car Johnnie, 2nd table from the end. I had the Hawaiian print shirt on.

Marty


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Marty,you're right,it was a fun show.Lot of familiar faces,even Joel showed up.He'll be able to come to more shows from august once the Indians are done.It's a long drive but it's a great social event.Good to see you to Marty Tom


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry that I missed it. This is the first time I have not attended in at least the last ten years (bad injury). I am sure looking forward to the next show!

Tuffone


----------



## jtschantz (Dec 26, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Marty,you're right,it was a fun show.Lot of familiar faces,even Joel showed up.He'll be able to come to more shows from august once the Indians are done.It's a long drive but it's a great social event.Good to see you to Marty Tom


Tom, how soon we forget. Who knocked the Yanks out of the playoffs last fall? You are just setting yourself up for more disapointment. I'll make the 08 Fall show but will leave early to watch the Tribe vs. Red Sox in the afternoon. Had a great time at the show, my ears are still recovering from Brad talking with the microphone! Doesn't he know he is loud enough without one? Bought a bunch of cars but didn't find what I came for (O gauge idler gears). The hunt is what keeps us all comming back.


----------

